# 2010 New Beetle revealed!



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (Billsbug)*


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (Billsbug)*

its like a turbo S mixed with a RSI...sweet


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (eurobubble)*

A lil' too much PT Cruiser action going on in the back though. I don't like how the body is more narrow at the back and wider at the front, it should be the other way around. The front wheels should appear housed by larger fenders, but the rear wheels should be mostly tucked under the body with just some fender flares.. This would also make the rear seats and the rear cargo area slightly larger.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (PsyberVW)*

it does kinda look pt cruiserish in the back


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (eurobubble)*

I like this new design, i just hope that the engine options are good.
Id like to see that with a 3.2 motor in it, id be all over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I like this new design, i just hope that the engine options are good.
Id like to see that with a 3.2 motor in it, id be all over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The 3.2 is super great, but will be happy with 4Motion no matter what engine. I have wanted this for a long time.


----------



## 2nd_BugMan (Nov 9, 2003)

I love it, just the right amount of updating. And by 2010 my current NB will be prime for handing off to my kids to drive (14&15 now)


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (2nd_BugMan)*

If anyone read the article you'd see this is only an artists rendering of what the new NB MIGHT look like.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

It's no different than the countless Golf VI concept renderings:
Who knows what either vehicle will actually look like once it makes it to production?


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (Billsbug)*

A station wagon and a Pickup model? Yes Yes Yes, PLEASE! Too bad those will never happen.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

i like the 2011 concept - altho i would agree it looking pt cruiser-y, it works and if there is more cargo room and leg room for all passengers, then it is a win-win situation. 
i highly doubt though that the price will start at 18K as they already do. by then it would be about 20K and 27K for convertible.....who knows!!!??? 
really like the platform sunroof.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (Billsbug)*

It's not really stepping forward here. Hope vw does something a little cleaner. 
What I'm looking at here is a mixture of RSI/Ragster/Revised NB.... It's just a mess. Some what like Mr. Beetle Tato Head.


----------



## Breezers (Dec 9, 2006)

Some neat ideas, I'm looking forward to seeing whats in store.
Great post Bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Some what like Mr. Beetle Tato Head.


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re:*

the vert don't look bad but that coupe is hideous... the hood for example, whats those lines? looks like a retarded crossfire hood.
and that roof line/ side window merger is in serious trouble... it's not even symmetrical. looks like someone squished the top down in the wrong place. a more gradual curve of the old window arch would trump that design.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

i do like that audi-esque front end grill on that mkVI golf or beetle.......


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (garethusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_i do like that audi-esque front end grill on that mkVI golf or beetle.......

I read something recently where Audi has "asked for their grill back", that VW is not to use anything that looks like it on future models.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I read something recently where Audi has "asked for their grill back", that VW is not to use anything that looks like it on future models.

Are you serious? I am so happy if that's true. The MKV's hardly look like Volkswagens anymore.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Are you serious?

For once, yes.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Awesome! I can't wait to see the MK6's.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

The artist took some of the "Ragster" lines and meshed it with the '07 model. We'll see if any version comes to light.


----------



## sweetheartjess (Nov 2, 2007)

do.not.want.


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I like this new design, i just hope that the engine options are good.
Id like to see that with a 3.2 motor in it, id be all over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yep, please no more 2.5 VW.


----------



## 808.1.8 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (eurobubble)*

ive been waiting for that f#@$%er to come out.....in the mean time im going hpa for the full nine. but i love the chop top, cant wait!!!!


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

About time. It will probably use MKVI underpinings that will be slightly different from MKV.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

its ugly, and it at least needs a 2.0T, with a 6 speed


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2010 New Beetle revealed! (808.1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *808.1.8* »_.....in the mean time im going hpa for the full nine. 

The full AWD V6 twin turbo?


----------

